
The “Light Triad”: The Saintlier Side of Human Personality - laurex
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2019/03/22/psychopaths-and-narcissists-have-hogged-the-limelight-now-its-time-to-explore-the-saintlier-side-of-human-personality-say-researchers-as-they-announce-a-test-of-the-light-triad-traits/
======
karmakaze
Everyone loves a quiz[0].

[0]
[https://scottbarrykaufman.com/lighttriadscale/](https://scottbarrykaufman.com/lighttriadscale/)

